# Bronze VS SS cost



## CJN

Quick question on the costs between the two.
Can someone tell how the Bronze is being sold for less than the Stainless Steel?
Seems everywhere other companies are charging 60% to 80% more than the Stainless Steel.
Did I overlook something? Love the price by the way, need to sell some of my loot


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

This is an introductory offer with a very low margin and available only on pre-order. Prices are going to $1649.00 next week.

Regards,

Bill





CJN said:


> Quick question on the costs between the two.
> Can someone tell how the Bronze is being sold for less than the Stainless Steel?
> Seems everywhere other companies are charging 60% to 80% more than the Stainless Steel.
> Did I overlook something? Love the price by the way, need to sell some of my loot
> 
> I think I may have answered my own question.
> The hint was the 100N
> Is it that the bronze has the non accuracy/regulation certificate?:
> * Swiss ETA 2836 Elabore movement adjusted in 3 positions only, with no accuracy/regulation certificate (as opposed to the BS100 w/ movement adjusted in 5 positions with accuracy/regulation certificate)


----------



## PloProf Pimp

If you read the specs on the aquadive website, the movement in the Bronze BS100 is the same as the BS100 and BS300. And all three come with an Elabore movement regulated in 5 positions with an accuracy certificate. The BS100N is the only model that doesn't come with an accuracy certificate. As for cost differences between Bronze and S/S models, maybe aquadive gets a better deal on their Bronze, or they just choose not to mark it up so much like other brands?? Bronze isn't an expensive alloy like Titanium, so there is no reason for a big difference in cost over S/S. Either way, the BS100 Bronze is an awesome deal considering its origins, and country of manufacture and assembly. I can't wait to get mine!

THE MAKING OF AQUADIVE


----------



## arutlosjr11

My Bronzo arrives today!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Have no idea when mine will arrive. Enjoy.



arutlosjr11 said:


> My Bronzo arrives today!


----------



## Dimitris

arutlosjr11 said:


> My Bronzo arrives today!


Green, green, green! :-d

Where is mine? SS caseback.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## arutlosjr11

Dimitris said:


> Green, green, green! :-d
> 
> Where is mine? SS caseback.
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


If it has shipped, track it using the tracking # provided.


----------



## alba1

Bronze version doesnt have a HELIUM RELEASE VALVE. That is the difference.


----------



## arutlosjr11

alba1 said:


> Bronze version doesnt have a HELIUM RELEASE VALVE. That is the difference.


I wouldn't say that's the _main_ cost difference.

The OP said, "_*Seems everywhere other companies are charging 60% to 80% more than the Stainless Steel.*_"

And he's correct. Other brands do charge much more for the bronze versions of their watches compared to their identical stainless steel versions. But bronze costs less than stainless steel.

The lack of an HRV accounts for just a small % of the price difference between the two models. Aquadive's bronze BS100 does not cost 60 to 80% more than their stainless steel BS100. And the lower price difference is not solely because of the absence of an HRV. Its also available for pre order price right now, and once that ends, it will rise to list price so it will be even closer in price (yet still a few hundred less) to their BS100 in stainless steel.

Aquadive just chose to offer the bronze to their customers at a very fair price instead of gouging them. To make the new bronze BS100, they had to invest in a new DLC process using the best and most expensive DLC coating company (they are in Switzerland and do IWC and Panerai's DLC work) in the world. So that entailed the prototype and patent process for their custom Brown DLC as it'd never been attempted before, manufacturing new custom brown dials, manufacturing new custom brown DLC indices and crowns, and also manufacturing new custom brown DLC buckles and new custom brown ISOfrane straps.

The regular stainless steel BS100 does not have any of those features. So all those new features on the Bronze were an additional manufacturing and prototyping expense, yet Aquadive didn't raise the price of the bronze model above the stainless steel version. ;>)


----------



## streetracer101

arutlosjr11 said:


> I wouldn't say that's the _main_ cost difference.
> 
> The OP said, "_*Seems everywhere other companies are charging 60% to 80% more than the Stainless Steel.*_"
> 
> And he's correct. Other brands do charge much more for the bronze versions of their watches compared to their identical stainless steel versions. But bronze costs less than stainless steel.
> 
> The lack of an HRV accounts for just a small % of the price difference between the two models. Aquadive's bronze BS100 does not cost 60 to 80% more than their stainless steel BS100. And the lower price difference is not solely because of the absence of an HRV. Its also available for pre order price right now, and once that ends, it will rise to list price so it will be even closer in price (yet still a few hundred less) to their BS100 in stainless steel.
> 
> Aquadive just chose to offer the bronze to their customers at a very fair price instead of gouging them. To make the new bronze BS100, they had to invest in a new DLC process using the best and most expensive DLC coating company (they are in Switzerland and do IWC and Panerai's DLC work) in the world. So that entailed the prototype and patent process for their custom Brown DLC as it'd never been attempted before, manufacturing new custom brown dials, manufacturing new custom brown DLC indices and crowns, and also manufacturing new custom brown DLC buckles and new custom brown ISOfrane straps.
> 
> The regular stainless steel BS100 does not have any of those features. So all those new features on the Bronze were an additional manufacturing and prototyping expense, yet Aquadive didn't raise the price of the bronze model above the stainless steel version. ;>)


When does the pre-sale pricing end anyway?


----------



## alba1

arutlosjr11 said:


> I wouldn't say that's the _main_ cost difference.
> 
> The OP said, "_*Seems everywhere other companies are charging 60% to 80% more than the Stainless Steel.*_"
> 
> And he's correct. Other brands do charge much more for the bronze versions of their watches compared to their identical stainless steel versions. But bronze costs less than stainless steel.
> 
> The lack of an HRV accounts for just a small % of the price difference between the two models. Aquadive's bronze BS100 does not cost 60 to 80% more than their stainless steel BS100. And the lower price difference is not solely because of the absence of an HRV. Its also available for pre order price right now, and once that ends, it will rise to list price so it will be even closer in price (yet still a few hundred less) to their BS100 in stainless steel.
> 
> Aquadive just chose to offer the bronze to their customers at a very fair price instead of gouging them. To make the new bronze BS100, they had to invest in a new DLC process using the best and most expensive DLC coating company (they are in Switzerland and do IWC and Panerai's DLC work) in the world. So that entailed the prototype and patent process for their custom Brown DLC as it'd never been attempted before, manufacturing new custom brown dials, manufacturing new custom brown DLC indices and crowns, and also manufacturing new custom brown DLC buckles and new custom brown ISOfrane straps.
> 
> The regular stainless steel BS100 does not have any of those features. So all those new features on the Bronze were an additional manufacturing and prototyping expense, yet Aquadive didn't raise the price of the bronze model above the stainless steel version. ;>)


I agree with what you said but I think that is important to let people know that bronze version doesnt have HRV especially because its a diver watch rated 1000m. To me personally doesnt matter, I think its a beautifull watch.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

alba1 said:


> I agree with what you said but I think that is important to let people know that bronze version doesnt have HRV especially because its a diver watch rated 1000m. To me personally doesnt matter, I think its a beautifull watch.


The lack of HRV was in the original order and specs post long ago,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/aquadive-bs100-bronze-revised-please-review-635148.html


----------

